# Just Shipped .....



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 12, 2021)

Some more of my Polymer Braided pen blanks for the PSI Gearshift 
and the PSI Motorcycle Kickstart Action Ballpoint pen kits.
These blanks are finished and ready to install pen kit fittings.
They have a great tactile feel to them.

Les


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jul 13, 2021)

Whoa! Nice blanks! I'm thinking I'm in love.


----------



## mark james (Jul 13, 2021)

Excellent set Les.


----------

